# New email today "Hit Goals, Earn More"



## bryanch (Jul 9, 2015)

Got this email today. When someone gives you a goal, especially tiered gaosl, aren't they supposed to give you an incentive to hit the goals? I just don't get it. SMH

EARN MORE BY DRIVING MORE

You can earn more by hitting goals.

We'll start setting three weekly personalized fare goals just for you, beginning today, July 20.

We have three personalized goal levels: *Bronze*, *Silver*,*Gold*.
*BRONZE:* $340 
*SILVER:* $405 
*GOLD:* $475

We'll keep you updated throughout the week on which goals you've reached. At the end of each week, we'll send you an email to tell you how you did the previous week.

Not able to reach your goal this week? No worries! Each week the goals will reset, so you can try to hit your goals the following week.

Goals are reset on Sunday at 12 Noon
Fares listed are gross fares


----------



## Chicago-uber (Jun 18, 2014)

Hit goals? Is uber a soccer game now?

But seriously, I read your post 3 times, and I don't get it as well. And I believe I'm a fairly intelligent guy.


----------



## UberRidiculous (May 19, 2015)

bryanch said:


> Got this email today. When someone gives you a goal, especially tiered gaosl, aren't they supposed to give you an incentive to hit the goals? I just don't get it. SMH
> 
> EARN MORE BY DRIVING MORE
> 
> ...


Wow. If Uber wasn't going to offer any added incentive, the least Uber could have done was offer how they would help you reach these goals. 
That email is actually a little insulting. Uber holding you accountable to Uber but not holding themselves accountable to you!


----------



## Backdash (Jan 28, 2015)

That is just weird


----------



## leroy jenkins (May 27, 2015)

***Hit goals? Is uber a soccer game now?***

It's the work of some BS psycho-babbling consultant. Game-ify work. Give out imaginary stickers (like Waze). You're supposed to feel warm and fuzzy when you get your "Congrats you hit your goal" email.

Sadly this BS works on many people. Go to a Lyft driver meet-up.


----------



## itsablackmarket (May 12, 2015)




----------



## Scuba Steve (Mar 1, 2015)

I got the "Hit goals, Earn more" email from uber today and there's a little more to it than what is posted in the OP (at least in the email I rec'd)

I'd post a screenshot but I'm on a mobile device and can't figure out how...

In my email there IS a "cash back" incentive, but in typical uber fashion it's not clear how it will be calculated.

It says I will earn 10% cash back "on trips after reaching bronze" (12% for silver and 15 for gold)

It doesn't specify what the 10% is of- whether it is 10% of the total fare, or 10% of the uber fee. Im thinking it's probably a percentage of the uber fee (so 2%, 2.4%, and 3% of total fares). And it only applies to fares AFTER the goal has been reached.

So basically the incentive will amount to a few large handfuls of pennies after a long week.

If it means 10% of the total fare, that's a little better but it won't amount to enough to change my driving schedule.

anyone else get this email? and how would you interpret the percentage?


----------



## Lando74 (Nov 23, 2014)

Seems every market is a little Petri dish for Uber to test its new concoctions. And we're the lab rats. Seems very little makes it to a company-wide level.


----------



## Choochie (Jan 4, 2015)

bryanch said:


> Got this email today. When someone gives you a goal, especially tiered gaosl, aren't they supposed to give you an incentive to hit the goals? I just don't get it. SMH
> 
> EARN MORE BY DRIVING MORE
> 
> ...


My goals said $250, $300 and $350. I feel special!


----------



## Choochie (Jan 4, 2015)

Scuba Steve said:


> I got the "Hit goals, Earn more" email from uber today and there's a little more to it than what is posted in the OP (at least in the email I rec'd)
> 
> I'd post a screenshot but I'm on a mobile device and can't figure out how...
> 
> ...


Like they want us back on the road - must be a lot of newbies screwing up the pax feedback or cheaper than having to pay to get new drivers!


----------



## Diva_DMVDriver (Jun 23, 2015)

I received the same email with NO incentive


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

bryanch said:


> We have three personalized goal levels: *Bronze*, *Silver*,*Gold*.


I'm not quite sure which is a better Uber Goal Incentive!
*Bronze, Gold & Silver Stars or $0.12?

Uber isn't taking a cut... ?*


----------



## Choochie (Jan 4, 2015)

chi1cabby said:


> I'm not quite sure which is a better Uber Goal Incentive!
> *Bronze, Gold & Silver Stars or $0.12?
> 
> Uber isn't taking a cut... ?*
> ...


They put your goals it seems at the amounts you typical make. Wow I can't wait!!!
Maybe this will get me on the road again! Thanks for the info! Big $$


----------



## itsablackmarket (May 12, 2015)

Yea, that's it! We're not motivated by money. We're motivated by Uber's "goal" shenanigans. Great logic. 

How about increasing the rates?


----------



## rob_la (May 19, 2015)

No idea how it's calculated but I got this statement today. I also receive a barrage of text messages reminding me "You're almost to your goal, hang in there!" and my favorite: "Wow Robert! This weather is really driving up demand. Drive between 7pm-2am to get closer to beating your goal of $345!"



http://imgur.com/Ut9FQco


----------



## Choochie (Jan 4, 2015)

rob_la said:


> No idea how it's calculated but I got this statement today. I also receive a barrage of text messages reminding me "You're almost to your goal, hang in there!" and my favorite: "Wow Robert! This weather is really driving up demand. Drive between 7pm-2am to get closer to beating your goal of $345!"
> 
> 
> 
> http://imgur.com/Ut9FQco


Congrats! They love you! Anytime you can get more $$ and not less is a plus!


----------



## ldriva (Jan 23, 2015)

How about your make it possible for me to hit goals by raising the garbage rates?


----------



## secretadmirer (Jul 19, 2015)

Choochie said:


> My goals said $250, $300 and $350. I feel special!


It's like a revelation!!!!!or an uberlation!!!


----------



## Jam Val (May 14, 2015)

I want this incentive SO BAD! Gimme gimme gimme.


----------



## Honkadonk (Jul 20, 2015)

chi1cabby said:


> I'm not quite sure which is a better Uber Goal Incentive!
> *Bronze, Gold & Silver Stars or $0.12?
> 
> Uber isn't taking a cut... ?*
> ...


Holy shit 12 cents i'm dying


----------



## Choochie (Jan 4, 2015)

I keep getting emails so they are soliciting their drivers who have stopped driving. 
Have to be needy to drive for them.


----------



## mazen (Apr 12, 2015)

bryanch said:


> Got this email today. When someone gives you a goal, especially tiered gaosl, aren't they supposed to give you an incentive to hit the goals? I just don't get it. SMH
> 
> EARN MORE BY DRIVING MORE
> 
> ...


Thanks for writing in. Happy to clarify more about the paid incentive for the Goal program.

All fares above the Goal receive a 0% Uber fee (minus the Safe Rides Fee).

For example, if your Goal was $500 and you had $1000 in gross fares that week, and $50 in Safe Rides Fee, you would receive a 0% Uber Fee on $450.

The first $500 will still receive the standard 20% Uber Fee.

Let me know if you have any other questions and I'll be happy to help.


----------

